# charlie brown



## cb668 (Oct 17, 2009)

anyone have any unique ideas or photos of scenery from your a good man charlie brown.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Oct 18, 2009)

To be fair, it sounds like you're asking us to design your set right now, which is something CB will never do. If you're looking for inspiration it shouldn't come from us, it should come from you. If we suggest an idea it is no longer your design. My advice is to read the script again.

Also, be incredibly careful of looking at photos of a set and then taking an idea from it. Those designers worked hard to design those, and they should not be ripped off.


----------

